

Opera Desktop 18 released, with support for WebRTC - dagingaa
http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/opera-desktop-18-released

======
andyking
I assume at this point that Opera have decided to quietly drop ongoing support
for Linux.

There have been no updates to the Linux browser since the last one based on
their old rendering engine - none of the Chromium/Blink based versions have
made it across, even in beta.

~~~
Spittie
I really want to try and see what's the deal with Opera >15, but they just
won't allow me.

Oh well, I'm already happy with Firefox.

~~~
yareally
From trying it on Windows, you're not missing much. It's mostly Chrome with a
different skin as most of the features users liked on Opera < 12 are gone or
have lost functionality. I still use Opera 12 for that reason.

Some of that functionality may return in the future, but they have said that
things like bookmarks will never be like they were exactly on Opera < 12\. If
they had lived up to making it Opera 12, but with a Chromium Engine, it
wouldn't be a problem, but as many long term users were afraid, someone at
Opera is using it as an excuse to radically change what Opera is.

~~~
geoka9
Does Ctrl-F11 still work? I often found myself firing up Opera just for that
one feature.

~~~
yareally
Fit to width? Nope.

Keyboard shortcuts[1] are also not customizable yet. You can mod them with a
hex editor, but it would probably break or be overwritten by updates.

[1]
[http://help.opera.com/opera/Windows/1284/en/fasterBrowsing.h...](http://help.opera.com/opera/Windows/1284/en/fasterBrowsing.html#keyboard)

------
WhitneyLand
What does Opera offer that you don't already get with Chrome/FF + a couple
plug-ins?

I mean what is compelling enough to make you choose it over the above options?

~~~
SkyMarshal
I haven't used the new one yet, but the old one had a superior tab interface
to everything out there, which they called MDI (Multiple Document Interface).
For serial tab abusers like myself, it was a noticeable difference that always
had me scratching my head why the other browsers didn't copy the idea.

~~~
manojlds
Small things like clicking a tab again to go back to the previous tab are
excellent settings in the older versions.

------
tommoor
Tested in our WebRTC app for remote teams, Sqwiggle
([https://www.sqwiggle.com](https://www.sqwiggle.com)) - it works flawlessly.

From a developer standpoint it's only good news that Opera has moved to webkit
at this point.

------
wendel
getUserMedia is not WebRTC support. Let us know when you have full support for
PeerConnections and DataChannels.

~~~
dagingaa
Actually, they do have that. Check it out on
[http://iswebrtcready.appear.in/](http://iswebrtcready.appear.in/), or try to
create a room on [https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/)

------
mtgx
IE still has no support for WebRTC, right? Just checking.

~~~
angularly
No, I think they disagree with Google about how to implement it. I suppose
having paid 8+ bill for Skype might have something to do with it.

------
asdasf
But still no support for being opera instead of a crappy chrome clone? What
happened to that whole "we're not going to make the webkit based releases the
official releases until we've added back all the missing features from opera
12" thing?

~~~
oblio
Market pressure.

Even so, the rate at which they're adding back the features is unbelievable -
I think it 12 months they'll have all the old Opera features back sans IRC
client and mail client (which they said they'd drop anyway).

Opera's future looks really promising if they can survive this very bumpy
ride.

